# How to remove AMD Dual-Core Optimizer?



## Saidrex (Jul 26, 2011)

How to completely remove AMD Dual-Core Optimizer? It's installed silently with some game and now from time to time blue-screen crashes appears. How to remove it from Windows 7?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2011)

Control Panel-->Programs and Features-->Uninstall AMD Dual Core Optimizer.


----------



## Drone (Jul 26, 2011)

Use revo uninstaller


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

AMD Dual-Core Optimizer installed on an Intel Core i5 computer?  What game was this?  You'd think it would only install if the installer itself detected a 939-based dual core processor.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> AMD Dual-Core Optimizer installed on an Intel Core i5 computer?  What game was this?  You'd think it would only install if the installer itself detected a 939-based dual core processor.



There's a check box for it at the end of the DNF installer, where it also offers to install the last 3 major releases of Direct-X >.>;;

If I recall, isn't that fix now baked into Windows?  So wouldn't it be more accurate to say it should only do it if it detects Windows XP?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> There's a check box for it at the end of the DNF installer, where it also offers to install the last 3 major releases of Direct-X >.>;;


Seriously?  I didn't think Gearbox Software was _that_ incompetent. 




xenocide said:


> If I recall, isn't that fix now baked into Windows?  So wouldn't it be more accurate to say it should only do it if it detects Windows XP?


http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153

It is a bug in the processors, not the OS.  I imagine if you use a 939 dual-core processor, you need the optimizer no matter what OS you install.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seriously?  I didn't think Gearbox Software was _that_ incompetent.



I think it was left over from when 3D Realms was handling it.  The game had been in development well before Dual-Core CPU's were even available ;p



FordGT90Concept said:


> http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...cd2c08-1432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153
> 
> It is a bug in the processors, not the OS.  I imagine if you use a 939 dual-core processor, you need the optimizer no matter what OS you install.



Interesting, I always figured it was an issue with the way Windows handled multi-core CPU's that was just eventually hotfixed.  I'm also interested in the fact that those CPU's were sold with such a bug...


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> There's a check box for it at the end of the DNF installer, where it also offers to install the last 3 major releases of Direct-X >.>;;
> 
> If I recall, isn't that fix now baked into Windows?  So wouldn't it be more accurate to say it should only do it if it detects Windows XP?



A fair few people have encountered DNF installing AMD DCO and came across long loading times.

Some how my 939skt system was affected by long loading times due to AMD DCO from a simple GPU swap.
Somehow it managed to affect AMD DCO as well which I had to uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> A fair few people have encountered DNF installing AMD DCO and came across long loading times.
> 
> Some how my 939skt system was affected by long loading times due to AMD DCO from a simple GPU swap.
> Somehow it managed to affect AMD DCO as well which I had to uninstall and reinstall.



That actually reminds me, my friend randomly noticed he had it installed.  I'm starting to suspect there are a lot more applications that ninja that in there than people expect.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jul 26, 2011)

I have Win 7 x64 and AMD DCO installed onto my machine, it's still there, but not for much longer after reading this post.

I also have DNF but I don't recall selecting DCO to install, I'm sure its silent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Interesting, I always figured it was an issue with the way Windows handled multi-core CPU's that was just eventually hotfixed.  I'm also interested in the fact that those CPU's were sold with such a bug...


Nope, they got it fixed in AM2 dual core processors.  The page I linked explains it a bit.

Basically what happens is each core returns a different value when an application requests a time stamp.  Multithreaded applications that used that time stamp for timing purposes, therefore, had problems.  The "Optimizer" basically periodically syncs the time stamp across both cores so they are always returning the same value, eliminating the problem.


It's pretty obvious when you try to game on a 939 dual-core processor and it runs like crap.


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's pretty obvious when you try to game on a 939 dual-core processor and it runs like crap.



The only issue I remember, was that it made people playing Counter-Strike 1.6 appear to Speed Hack all over the map.  It was pretty entertaining for a few days before the fix was found.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't remember the specific games that use that timestamp but they are virtually unplayable without the optimizer.  I never remember to install it after a format so it always comes up when trying to do something that requires it.


----------



## Saidrex (Jul 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> Control Panel-->Programs and Features-->Uninstall AMD Dual Core Optimizer.



Already done that, but i think there is some leftovers still on my computer. There is some kind AMD drivers in C:\Windows\System32\drivers folder and still blue-screen crashes occurs.


----------



## Saidrex (Jul 26, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> AMD Dual-Core Optimizer installed on an Intel Core i5 computer?  What game was this?



I think it was Bioshock or Bioshock 2 that installed it, strange that it didnt warn about instalation, i never chose automatic instalation to see what other crap instalations will install and de-select them. So i think it got installed silently, because i would never install it myself because i dont need it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2011)

It was there on my system also! What the hell? Although silent and no probs I promptly unistalled it. It must have come with a game.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed they were installed on my Sandy Bridge system this past weekend also, I'm thinking they were installed with Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but Batman:AC also installs the AMD Duel-Core Optimizer. I figured I would let everyone know since Batman:AC was just on sale again.


----------

